# :: ECS Tuning :: Brake Caliper Piston Tool Kit - Click Here !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*VW MKIV Golf/GTI 1.8T Brake Caliper Piston Tool Kit - Only $59.95!*

Rule #1: Use the right tool for the job. This Brake Caliper Piston Tool Kit from Schwaben is essential for changing your pads or servicing your rear brake calipers.

If your caliper pistons need to be simply pressed back in, or if they're threaded and require screwing back in, we've got the caliper piston tool you want.

Make sure you're prepared with the right tool for the job with this Brake Caliper Piston Tool Kit from Schwaben Tools.



For our video please click - *Here*


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------

